# Added dandelion chips to my lensbaby and samyang 8mm



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2013)

I grabbed a couple of these from this seller off ebay
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280692958416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

They arrived yesterday and I installed them on my Lensbaby composer pro with sweet 35 optic
and on my samyang 8mm fisheye

really well made and come with a really nice accurate little plastic locating template so you get the chip in exactly the right spot as well as some little plastic filler/spacers to bring the height up (which i needed on both these lenses.
I glued them on with araldite a 2 part epoxy glue that sets quite fast but not too fast allowing me to get the position just right, importantly the glue does not have vapour like superglue which could mess up the rear lens element.

I followed these programming instructions and it all went perfectly
http://www.leitax.com/conversion/Chip/Dandelion-Canon-programming.html

I hope this info helps anyone else looking to do the same


----------



## skitron (Mar 15, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> I grabbed a couple of these from this seller off ebay
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280692958416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> They arrived yesterday and I installed them on my Lensbaby composer pro with sweet 35 optic
> ...



Do these work with 5D3? The chinese chips that include AFMA don't work with 5D3 for some reason...


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2013)

works on the EOS-M and the 5Dmk2, havent tried on the mk3 yet i'll try it out tonight


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2013)

tested on the mk3 and it works fine aperture registers correctly and it has AF confirm


----------



## skitron (Mar 16, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> tested on the mk3 and it works fine aperture registers correctly and it has AF confirm



Thanks for the info! I emailed them a few months back and never heard from them, but I'll go ahead and order one based on your experience.


----------



## skitron (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this European dandelion in, installed and programmed it. 

The good news is that it _functions _ as advertised. 

But for me anyway, it sadly does not _work_ as advertised.

The issue with it is that the range of focus that it confirms is so large that it is basically useless for me. 

I can AFMA it such that when slowly focusing from further out, when it first confirms, it is in focus. The problem is it just keeps on confirming as I continue to slowly focus closer in, and then I have this massive front focus.

The Chinese chips that support AFMA have a very narrow range that they will confirm, which is great. But unfortunately they don't work with 5D3 for some reason.

I need the AFMA since this Rokinon (Samyang) lens is a Nikon mount and I'm using an adapter. The thickness of the adapter is too much for the in camera AFMA to compensate by itself....

I guess it's time to punt on this lens, which is sad because I really like it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 2, 2013)

skitron said:


> Got this European dandelion in, installed and programmed it.
> 
> The good news is that it _functions _ as advertised.
> 
> ...



thats not good, did you try calibrating the AF confirm too? it seems like a pretty complicated process which i didnt do
obviously the 8mm just about everything is in focus most of the time anyway
and the lens baby i didt worry about calibrating as its a freaky little lens anyway


----------



## Frodo (Apr 2, 2013)

skitron said:


> Got this European dandelion in, installed and programmed it.
> 
> The good news is that it _functions _ as advertised.
> 
> ...



Which Rokinon/Samyang lens does your experience relate to?
I'm considering doing this for my 14mm f2.8.
Thanks


----------



## skitron (Apr 2, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> thats not good, did you try calibrating the AF confirm too? it seems like a pretty complicated process which i didnt do
> obviously the 8mm just about everything is in focus most of the time anyway
> and the lens baby i didt worry about calibrating as its a freaky little lens anyway



My Rokinon 35 is a Nikon mount so I use an adapter. The thickness of the adapter I dealt with by programming the AF offset in the chip. It's not any tougher than programming the other data except you have to guess what value, but even that was easy and got it second try. Then fine tune using in-camera AFMA the normal way. 

Pretty frustrating that everything functioned properly then this wide range of confirming focus. If I were to hazzard a guess, the range it confirms is equivalent to about 12 AFMA units...so basically a game of roulette when at f/1.4 and close subject distance.


----------

